# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  اضرار سكر الرجيم

## mohamed73

بالطبع حينما تبدأ في إتباع حمية غذائية  أول شيء يخطر ببالك هو عدم تناول الحلويات والسكريات ، لأنها السبب الرئيس  لزيادة الوزن البعض يلجأ لتناول سكر الرجيم بديل عن السكر الأبيض ولكن  السؤال هل هذا السكر بالفعل آمن على الصحة في الحقيقة هو ليس آمن وغير مفيد  لصحة الجسم ويشكل ضغط كبير على الجسم يؤدي لزيادة الوزن والإصابة بمتلازمة  التمثيل الغذائي، هنالك أيضًا عدد من المنتجات يتم الترويج لها على أنها  خالية من السكر ولكنها في الحقيقة تحتوي على مواد سكرية ولكن بأسماء بديلة  مثل اسسولم، الأسبارتام، السكرين، السوربيتول،  السكرلوز، ستيفا، إكسيليتول  هذا وفق ما ذكره مركز علاج السمنة والبدانة في الولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية.*اضرار سكر الرجيم * يعمل  سكر الرجيم على خداع براعم التذوق ، يأتي السكر من نباتات طبيعية إلا أنها  أكثر حلاوة من السكر أضعاف مضاعفة هذا ما ذكره بحث قدمه رئيس تحرير مجلة  الوقاية من الأمراض الكسندر أن كل هذه المنتجات يتم التسويق لها على أنها  سكر رجيم إلا أنها تحتوي على 600 ضعف حلاوة السكر العادي بجانب أنه يحتوي  على مواد الأسبارتام هي من المحليات 7000 ضعف السكر ، حسب الأبحاث العلمية  أن تعرض براعم التذوق الخاصة بك لهذه المحليات بالكثافة الكبيرة يجعل  الإنسان أقل تقبل لسكريات الطبيعية في الفاكهة ويصبح التذوق ملبد يجعلك  تبحث عن الأكثر حلاوة. يعمل سكر الرجيم على خداع الأمعاء عند  تناول المحليات الصناعية التي تحتوي على صفر سعرات حرارية يرسل الطعم إشارة  إلى الأمعاء بأن هنالك سعرات حرارية قادمة فتتوقع الأمعاء قدوم سعرات  حرارية عالية ولكنها لا تصل فتجعل الأمعاء لا تستخدم الأطعمة بكفاءة  بالتالي يؤدي في النهاية إلى التأثيرات المتعارضة مع إشارات الجوع.يدفعك لتناول الوجبات الدسمة بديل عن  الاقتصاد بالطعام، لا ينتج عن سكر الرجيم الرد الكيميائي فقط بل ينتج عنه  زيادة الوزن بشكل كبير حيث أن الأطعمة المحلاة بشكل صناعي تخدعك وتجعلك  تفرط في تناول الطعام حيث أن مذاق وملمس الطعام بالفم يؤثر على حاجة الجسم  للسعرات الحرارية فيدفع الجسم لمزيد من الحاجة لتناول الدهون والأطعمة  العالية السكر مما يزيد من الوزن بشكل غير طبيعي .يعمل سكر الرجيم على حدوث الاضطرابات  الهرمونية فجزء كبير منه مرتبط بهرمون الأنسولين حتى لو كانت لديك كمية  خالية من السعرات الحرارية فإن الجسم لا يزال يطلق الأنسولين الذي يؤدي إلى  ارتفاع، نسبة السكر مما يزيد الرغبة في تناول الطعام كما أنه يؤدي إلى منع  إنتاج هرمون  GLP-1 المسئول عن التحكم في نسبة السكر بالدم بالتالي الشعور  بالشبع . مع كثرة تناول سكر الرجيم يكون الشخص عرضة  للإصابة بخطر الإصابة بمرض السكر حيث أثبت الباحثون أن لسكر الرجيم تأثير  على توفير السعرات الحرارية ينتج عنه زيادة الوزن والإصابة بمرض السكر من  النوع الثاني ، هو من السكر القوي جدًا لا يتحلل بالماء ولا يتحلل بسهولة  في البيئة وعندما يتعرض للأوكسجين والضوء يولد الميكروبات ، كما أن لهذا  النوع من السكر أضرار لأنه يتم إنتاجه من المحاصيل المعدلة وراثيًا كالبنجر  والذرة وفول الصويا ويجب تجنب أنواع بعينها من سكر الرجيم مثل الأسبارتام  هو من مواد التحلية الكيميائية يحتوي على مواد كيميائية سامه لخلايا المخ  ونكتار الصبار من أسوء المحليات والسكرلوز يتداخل مع عملية التمثيل الضوئي  وشراب الذرة عالي الفركتوز يعمل على زيادة حجم الخصر ويحتوى على مستوى أعلى  من السكر يعمل على تخزين مركبات الكربون ويشكل الدهون بالكبد ويزيد من  الشهية كما أنه يحتوي على نسبة من الزئبق تزيد من خطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب  والأوعية الدموية.

----------

